# My Mountainaire



## RustyNewmar (Jun 1, 2018)

Dear fellow RV'ers, here is a link to the pictures from underneath our brand new Mountain Air.  Please note most of these shots were taken by the dealer prior to us taking delivery !

https://imgur.com/a/7InJw

     After being invited, we traveled to Georgia to attend the open house at National Indoor RV Center. We meet our future sales person Angie Morrell and were treated to a wonderful time wile viewing many motor coaches.  We left Georgia with every confidence in our new dealer.  

     A short time later we traveled to Texas to view and fall in love with a 2017 Newmar Mountain Aire.  We agreed to the sale the last week of 2016 with delivery in late April 2017.  After owning, servicing and repairing our four prior Newmar units we felt no need to slither under our new 2017.

     We found rust early summer 2017.  After confirming rust with Newmar, Newmar blamed the dealer.  We contacted NIRVC, intending to explain the factory finger pointing.  Much to our surprise,NIRVC quickly informed us of, and e-mailed us dozens of pictures of what would have been deal ending rust !!

     Our last E-mail contact with Newmar was on January 2nd 2018, sent directly to Mr Miller- President and Mr. Parks- CEO.  The only question contained in this E-mail was "The great saddening deal of rust in the suspension and steering components brings questions of safety, can this coach be driven on public roads at freeway speeds ?".  To this date, there has never been an e-mail response.

     It is our hope, in making this public, no other RV customers will have to endure this great deal of frustration and stress.

     Thank you, Paul & Kim


----------



## packnrat (Sep 2, 2018)

was this unit driven through salt water? aka a flooded coach?


----------



## terryna (Sep 17, 2018)

Will be fun follow


----------



## packnrat (Jan 18, 2019)

i am just a truck driver, did not eat very good yesterday or today, heck did not sleep in any motel.
but how old is this unit? 10-20 years?
i can see where it looks like acid had been poured or sprayed on things. very poor welding (as in wrong match of metals). no protections for the weld bead.  things like that. and time spent soaking in a salt bath.


----------



## blacktruck (Jan 21, 2019)

Interesting. I'll give you my disclaimer up front. My only source of information to make a judgement was based off the pictures posted in the link above. As a life long maintenance/service engineer guy that works for a big manufacturer, the pictures indicate a serious lack of prep work and protective coatings from the manufacturer. I am surprised they would try to lay this on a dealer and I am further surprised a dealer would have accepted this from the OEM without some documentation or recourse of some sort regarding the coating issue. The rust pictured should not have happened if the material would have been adequately prepped and coated when it was built. The quality of some of the welds and the way some of the brackets are attached is appalling but that is a whole other matter.  Somebody did mention the possibility of a flooded coach. There would be evidence of damage to the interior if the water was high enough. This does have the appearance of being exposed to very high humidity for a period of time for the rust to have formed as it did. I wish you well in getting some remedy for this. A high end coach company should not be putting out a product looking like this.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 21, 2019)

What I dont understand was these picture were taken before delivery.  Noway would I accept a new coach with this kind of damage.  Did he buy at big discount as is .  Guess im missing something.  Is the dealer now showing pictures to the customer after the purchase.  I dont know just a lot of unknown for me


----------

